
Opensource tool to create slowmotion videos from your footage - mars
http://slowmovideo.granjow.net/videos.html 
======
rbanffy
I always like to joke that, with proprietary software, you get the best
developers money can buy, but with free and opeen-source software, you get he
best developers money can't buy.

It's an impressive program. Simon deserves a lot of credit and gratitude for
giving it to the world.

------
IanDrake
Is there a command line interface for this app? I'd like to batch the creation
of clips using different settings and maybe make a service out of it.

------
rhizome
What's the relationship between "optical flow" and tweening?

~~~
tycho77
To find optical flow, you first pick out a collection of sample points in
frame A. What constitutes a good sample point depends on your specific
algorithm, although generally speaking you pick "corners". In OpenCV, you can
easily do this by calling cvGoodFeaturesToTrack().

You then search for those same sample points in the successive frame B, and
end up with a collection of vectors that probably represent the motion of each
point. Using OpenCV, this is usually done with cvCalcOpticalFlowPyrLK().

Tweening is basically just interpolation.

~~~
karolist
This is very cool, thanks for that. Can we run this on a GPU? If not, how
feasible would dense optical flow running on cpu be in terms of speed to
convert short non-hd videos?

------
RobLach
The output is surprisingly good. I am impressed.

------
siculars
Fantastic. Now that's someone/something I would put in the "real software
engineer" category. None of this web2.0 mumbojumbo.

------
config_yml
I was kind of surprised he did not win at the swiss open source awards. Slowmo
was truly the most impressive thing by far.

------
inexplicable
The results from the videos are excellent! I am truly impressed. Will try this
out during the weekend.

------
qas1981
This is quite amazing! I was thinking if you could use this application with a
video based security could you reduce the amount of disk space required.
Thoughts? I'm sure there are other applications as well

~~~
secretbatcave
Sadly its only interpolating the motion between frames, so you don't get back
any new information.

Also optical flow really doesn't handle occlusions very well, so if one thing
obscures another you'll get lots of artifacts.

------
ottaky
Gaaagh - there goes _my_ weekend.

------
jamesmcintyre
this is a beautiful piece of software! Thanks simon!

